# Two handle kitchen Faucet invisible screw: Leaking Faucet



## chicago7100 (Sep 16, 2010)

I am trying to open my leaking faucet but not able to see any screw to user allen wrench. There is no plastic cover, or visible screw to open further. Please help me how I can open handle. Find attached two pictures. It seems from the pictures that there is place to open in corner of handle but it's not.
Please reply


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

It looks like you need to get out the ol' basin wrench and attack from below. Po)

DM


----------



## jackofmany (Aug 24, 2010)

Not sure of the brand, but have you checked to see if the caps over the ends of the levers (shortest end extending beyond the post) doesn't have a press on cap? They are very hard to detect sometimes and even more difficult to remove. It would expose the set screw that secures the handle to the post. From there you are ok. If you feel that this cap is the answer, dry it well and let a drop of liquid wrench or similar lube set a while, then attempt to carefully press a strong yet sharp blade, lifting from the bottom at the point where it meets the post, so as to not leave any noticable marks.

Looked closer at that handle, check both ends for the possibility of a press on cap.


----------



## chicago7100 (Sep 16, 2010)

Thanks both.
I will try to find it again as Jackofmany recommend. Otherwise I will open it under the sink through basin wrench.


----------



## the_man (Aug 14, 2010)

I've seen some lav faucets where the first part of the vertical section unscrewed from the base, and the handle was able to lift off after it was loose. It will definitely come apart from above, so start twisting pieces until something moves :laughing:


----------



## ChrisFixit (Sep 13, 2010)

Hey chicago7100 I’ve run into a similar mystery screw situation before as well. I think the guys are right about the spout being secured from underneath. On the handles what happened in my situation was that the handhold portion is what actually unscrewed and gave access to the setscrew holding the stem. Good luck with this.


Cheers
ChrisFixit

“I’m a Home Depot Store Associate, trained and authorized to help people on the Internet”


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

I swear these guys lay awake at night thinking up new ways to hide the screws on these things.... lol

DM


----------



## moondawg (Dec 17, 2008)

Twist here, it should come loose.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Correct, it most likely looks like this under there.
Loosen the side nuts (if necessary) as well.

DM


----------



## holistone (Jul 6, 2013)

*Similar: Leaking faucets, no set screws*

Another newbe, same problem with a similar vintage kitchen faucet system. This one "moist" likely came from Home Depot in the late 90's. The handles are solid cast without set screws or covers to pry off. I'm looking for help with fixing leaks without removing the entire system from underneath.


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

Welcome to DIY Chatroom!

See post #8, it's likely to be stubborn though after all these years


----------



## holistone (Jul 6, 2013)

Post #8 and Eplumber's reminder are correct. As shown below, once unscrewed, the faucet assembly base and handle is threaded onto the fixture and the value assembly is visible. There is also a phillips head screw accessible from inside the base that attaches the handle to the base. Does anyone recognize the make of the fixture?

The 2nd problem is leaks from the base of the rotating spout (2nd image). Any suggestions for accessing the innards from above?


----------

